# Favorite sight



## ky3dshooter (Feb 10, 2006)

what is everybody's favorite sight for hunting and 3d/target. Mine for hunting is the Sword twilight hunter and for target i use Toxonics pro series elite with a classic 4x scope.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

For hunting, I have a Copper John Dead Nuts and I have a Sure-Loc Challenger for Target, but I would rather have the CJ ANTS. 

Tim


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I Just got a sure-loc supreame, 550. and love it more than my sure-loc light. Did I mention I like sure loc. then again I am a fita Freek.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've used Copper Johns a few times. I guess my vote would be for them just based on quality.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Trophy Ridge Matrix is the only way to go. I wouldnt stray from my vertical pins I love em.

-Chase


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

I think it's a PSE topgun. I dunno. Came standard on my bow. Works great for what it is.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got a sure-loc supreme for target,great sight.I just got a copper john,nice sight.But the one I really like is my old cobra easy slide.:wink: Nothing high dollar,pretty basic,quick to move.I think my next sight will be the HHA ol-5000 looks pretty nice.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

I only shoot target. My favorite sight is Copper John A.N.T.S. It rocks.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Brown Eyed Girl said:


> I only shoot target. My favorite sight is Copper John A.N.T.S. It rocks.


I agree with BEG, if money isn't an issue then it's the ANTS, although if you have a budget you can't beat the challenger.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Copper John ANTS Evolution.....Copper John Dead Nuts Pro


Best sights on the market.


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

*Good target sight*

i have the CJ A.N.T.S. 2 and when i bought it i waslooking at the sureloc supreme which was $450 or the Copper John which was $400. I also believe the copper john to be a better sight.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I like my Sure-Loc Challenger 400 w/9'' ext. For target and my CJ Pro III For hunting:wink:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Spot Hogg hogg-it for hunting , Hoggernaut for 3-D and spots


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Spot Hogg Baby!! Yeah!!*

I shoot Spot-hogg exclusively, Hunter Hogg-it for hunting, Hogg-it for 3-D and spots, and I just ordered a Hoggernaut. But wait, I don't have three bows! I guess I will have to order a new bow too to go with the new sight, geez I hate it when that happens!


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Another vote for the sword twilight hunter!


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

A.N.T.S evolution 2 and a dead nuts hunter.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Sword Acu-Site Apex Micro and Twilight Hunter for hunting and Apex Micro 3rd Plane for 3-d.
where you from in kentucky ky3dshooter


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've only really shot with the Sure-Loc Contender-X so I'd have to say that it's my favorite.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hunting The Sure-loc Leathal Weapon... Target... Sure-loc Supreme with 29mm Sure-loc black eagle scope...


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i only shoot target also and shoot a toxonics  if i had the money would shoto a copper john ants though :darkbeer:


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I only shoot target but i have shoot Cooper John A.N.T.S and the sure-loc Supreme i loved them both.


----------



## StacyH (Apr 19, 2006)

Personally i haven't found anything better than sword since they came out.


----------

